# ear infections



## karyn525 (Mar 1, 2015)

Hi there.. brand new to the site..i have had dogs as part of my family for my entire life.. my boy Caine is the first Pit.. he has had ear infections every few months since he moved in three years ago.. at first i thought i may not have dried them out well enough after a bath.. but then i noticed that they came around even when a bath or two was skipped... is this common? And what can i do to prevent? Thanks in advance for any ideas and ibfo


----------



## dellacella (Feb 26, 2015)

My dog Snack gets a lot of ear infections due to food/environmental allergies. My vet has a mix of medication that we use to clean/treat the ears with . I wouldn't try to treat it without a vets help.


----------



## brunob (Mar 26, 2014)

Yeast infections are very common in the ears, probably have to get ear drops from the vet. It most likley doesn't have anything to do with the baths. I do though try to cover my pups ears while the hubby washes their heads to avoid the water in therre just in case...


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

My boy has gotten a bad one this past summer, ACV is supposed to help too


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

Sweet oil, look it up............


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

hashbrown said:


> Sweet oil, look it up............


:goodpost: Sweet oil = Olive oil. Used it when my kids had earaches. Warm it a little and put a few drops into the ear canal. Not only soothes the ache but flushes out the wax. The natural antioxidants in the oil can stop the infection.

Joe


----------

